# Tiling over Cracked Concrete



## BMD (22 Aug 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone offer any advice on tiling on a concrete floor that has some hairline cracks? Is there any products that can be used to prevent these cracks appearing in travertine tiles


----------



## hastalavista (22 Aug 2011)

tell us a bit more about the floor. how long there etc

At a guess they are just drying/shrinkage from the original build and wont be an issue at all unless they are getting bigger


----------



## BMD (22 Aug 2011)

They are cracks that emerging as the screed is drying out. At the moment they are only hairline, however I want to be sure that after I tile that the cracks aren't going to get wider over time and cause cracks in the tiles.

Is there anything I should do when laying the tiles to ensure that if the cracks do become wider over time that they won't carry through to the tiles?


----------



## onq (22 Aug 2011)

What is the depth of screed?

ONQ.


----------



## BMD (22 Aug 2011)

75mm


----------



## bennyglas (22 Aug 2011)

tile away no problem


----------



## onq (22 Aug 2011)

it shouldn't be cracking so much unless the mix was too "strong" and wasn't kept wet to keep it cool during the initial drying phase.

I posted another link recently on this subject, here -

http://www.pci.uk.com/en/Tilingadvice/HowToGuides/TilingOntoConcrete/Pages/default.aspx

ONQ.  

[broken link removed]  

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon         as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in         Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters    at      hand.


----------



## BMD (5 Sep 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone have any further advice on this e.g., the use of membranes over the cracks etc.


----------

